# NJ A Ssong of Ice and Fire/Game of Thrones



## fulcon35 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello, Long time gamer from Deptford looking for a couple of fantasy gamers to try out something new. I have recently been reading the Green Ronin RPG game based on Goerge Martins' Westeros fantasy seris. Its a game based not only in combat and warfare (it actually has a system for large scale combat between armies) but on treachery and intrigue which has its own system devoted entirely to outmmanuerving your political opponets. I find the prospect of fantasy game based on courtly politics as opposed to dungeon delving really intriguing. Nothing against the old dungeon delving format, but a ASIFRP may be the first fantasy game I've ever read with a freash new fantasy format. So if your interested in intrigue, or just a big fan of Goerge R. R. Martin, or maybe even both, I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Ich (Oct 24, 2011)

A few weeks later, but what the heck.  

Hey Fulcon, I just came across your post and joined the site in hopes of joining ASIFRP game.  I've read all the books and am ready to play.  Have you got any other players?


----------



## fulcon35 (Oct 24, 2011)

unfortunately not, your the first to reply.  I am finding it very difficult to find gamers who will venture out side the realm of 3.5 and pathfinder.  Sadly most folks are just interested in dungeon delve, not that I have anything at all against that, it can be fun, but I would love to try something much closer to actual historical medieval politics.  The Hundred years war and the crusades weren't fought in a dungeons after all.  So the best I could offer would be to try and solo a campaign based around one character, Since the novels sort of revolve that way it might just be feasible.  However I understand most people just don't like the solo style play, so in lieu of that the only other thing I could do would be to keep you posted if anyone else contacts me.


----------



## ewpierce (Oct 28, 2011)

I would love to play in this setting... Long time reader of the books and I just picked up the Green Ronin book a month ago. Been looking for a game ever since.

Are you at all interested in running via pbp or pbem? I'm nowhere near NJ.


----------



## fulcon35 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Pbm*

Thank you for the interest and the reply, but I just can't get into play by post.  All my games have always been in person table top games and I prefer the interaction and real time response of in person play.  The only compromise I might be able to make would perhaps be something like playing through Skype, but that presents cetain challenges as well.  (Dice rolling, maps, etc.)


----------



## Ich (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey ewpierce,

Please join and take a look at gotexp.com/d20 for a pbp game.  After you register, post something it the Guest thread, or shoot me or Mishappening a PM to let us know you're a real person and not a spambot to get access to the rest of the site.


----------



## ewpierce (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet - thanks for the info. I registered and sent you a PM.


----------

